# Car Parking



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol nice one


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

I wonder if that record will be broken by a woman ? I shall leave it at that for fear of reprisal from my wife who is overlooking the keyboard as I type ......


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually, I think that a buddy and I might have parked a Henry-J Kaiser a little tighter than that. We did it many years ago when I was young for fun on an ice covered street. We pulled it up along side a very tight parking space and slid it in sideways on the ice. We did slide it back out as not to leave another driver blocked. I know, that does not qualify except just to have fun. It was a light compact of the time that I owned. Here is a link showing an Henry-J, -- Tex 
http://www.carlustblog.com/2009/02/kaiser-henry-j.html


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> I wonder if that record will be broken by a woman ? I shall leave it at that for fear of reprisal from my wife who is overlooking the keyboard as I type ......


Now you're kidding me


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL

BTW. there is a challenge for SS, I'll post it very soon


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

e~shot said:


> LOL
> 
> BTW. there is a challenge for SS, I'll post it very soon


I'll tell you now I don't own a car,bike speedboat or fighter jet


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

lol


----------

